# Gemini Titan P7



## velveteer (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking to get my first legit light system as my new bike is on its way. I am on a budget and stumbled across these Titans on closeout. Link posted below.

Action-LED-Lights - Gemini Titan - lightweight and powerful LED light for bike, running, skiing, or anywhere hands free lighting is needed

Anyone use these? I'm thinking one on the bars and one on the bucket. Thoughts?


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I suggest getting the xm-l version for 15 bucks more on sale from the same website.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Of the single bulb lights I own (P-7 808, XML 808e, P-7 Titan,XML Xera) there's not that much difference between them in total light output with the exception of the P-7 808 (Noticeable less output). Where their different is beam patterns, run times, and ajustability. I purchased a Titan for the battery and charger, but have been suprised how well the lighthead compares to the XLM lights. That being said and considering Action's current discounts (20% off Magicshire and Gemini - except the Titan closeout),
here's a few of my recommended packages with pros and cons).

1) - (2) Titans + (1) wide angle lens + helmet mount: $150 + 4 + 4 = approx $158 + shipping. Pros - Best battery & runtime (4 Hours) Cons - least power

2) - (2) 808e's + (1) wide angle lens + helmet mount: $136 + 4 + 4 = approx 144 + shipping. Pros - Slightly more power and less money. Cons - Small capicity battery w/less runtime (3hrs).

3) - (1) Magicshire 816 + (1) 808e + helmet mount: $83 + 68 + 4 = approx. $155 + shipping. Pros - Considerably more light at the bars. Cons - Same smaller battery and even shorter runtime + more weight on the bars.

4) - (1) Magicshine 872 + (1) 808e + helmet mount: $100 + 68 + 4 = approx $172 + shipping. Pros - Even more light at the bar, smallest - lightest light. Cons - same smaller battery and even shorter runtime (2.2 hr claimed), 872 runs hot and is not the best light for warmer climates, most money. I consider this the best bang for the buck for light output but if runtime is more important than you can't beat the Gemini.

I added in the wide angle lens for the combos that used a single bulb light for the bars because it makes a much better bar light this way and is only $4. I also applied the current discounts (Codes on Actions home page). Of course they have even better lights but I tried to keep the combos close to the price range of the Titan you inquired about. I've nothing but positive experences dealing with Action and if you have any questions they'll get back to you quickly with an answer. Hope this helps.
Mole


----------



## ronf119 (Jul 13, 2012)

MRMOLE.

Thanks for the suggestions.

I'm new to all of this and similar to the op, I'm trying to keep to a budget. I'm looking to spend $150-225 for both a bar light and a helmet light. 

I will be mostly riding on a bike trail that goes through quite a bit of forest preserves and also on the street to get to the trail. I'll probably be riding about 2 hours and at most 3 hours at night on rare occasions (at least for now)

I was looking at the following lights

MJ-808E
MJ-816
MJ-872
Titan XM-L

And depending on the combination, I may need to choose the larger battery pack or get the Action wide angle lens.

Any suggestions on combination of lights and accessories that would fit my chosen budget


----------



## ronf119 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's some of the combinations I was thinking

(2) MJ-808E with 1 wide angle lens = $76.80 (with helmet and head strap) + $68 + 3.95 = $148.75
(2) Titan XM-L with 1 wide angle lens - (is the cost difference over the MJ-808E worth it for a larger battery pack) = $104x2 + 3.95 = 211.95
(1) MJ-808E and (1) MJ872 with 6600mAH = $76.80 + 120 = 196.80
(1) MJ-808E and (1) MJ816 with 6600mAH = $76.80+ 111.2 = $188 
(1) Titan XM-L and (1) MJ872 with 6600mAH = $104 + 120 = $224
(1) Titan XM-L and (1) MJ816 with 6600mAH = $104 + 112.2 = $216.20


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ronf119 said:


> Here's some of the combinations I was thinking
> 
> (2) MJ-808E with 1 wide angle lens = $76.80 (with helmet and head strap) + $68 + 3.95 = $148.75
> (2) Titan XM-L with 1 wide angle lens - (is the cost difference over the MJ-808E worth it for a larger battery pack) = $104x2 + 3.95 = 211.95
> ...


After proofreading your combinations you get an "A" for adding a wide angle lens or larger battery exactly where I would have. The xml Titan should run over 4 hours on it's battery and could possibly make more power than the MS808e (my P7 Titan makes more power than my P7 808 but no guarantees that will be the case with the xml versions). Whether this is worth the extra money over the Magicshine is up to you.
I suggest you contact Jim at Action LED. He probably has seen all these lights working and should be able to give you good estimated run times on the lighthead/battery combinations you are looking at.
The only other Light I think yuou should check out is the Gloworm X2. They have a trade-in program which ends in 2 days for 20% off + free shipping which would bring the cost down to less than $170 so combined with a MS808e it would be slightly over your budget. From what I've read on MTBR the customer satisfaction on this light is very high and I think it would a considerable upgrade over either the 816 or 872. Maybe someone who ownes a Gloworm will see this and post some information for you.
Mole


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The P7s are more than bright enough. 2 of them with a wide-angle lens is a killer setup. I run 2 808s (P7) and am very happy. Don't think that you a dumb for not spending $15 more for a min. difference in brightness, save the $15 and get some tacos!


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

ronf119 said:


> Here's some of the combinations I was thinking
> 
> (2) MJ-808E with 1 wide angle lens = $76.80 (with helmet and head strap) + $68 + 3.95 = $148.75
> (2) Titan XM-L with 1 wide angle lens - (is the cost difference over the MJ-808E worth it for a larger battery pack) = $104x2 + 3.95 = 211.95
> ...


So what did you end up getting?

And what's the difference between the MJ-808 vs MJ-808E other than $10.00? I see that the 808E claims 1000 lumen, and the 808 only 900, but from the descriptions they both claim using: "The second generation of the light that forever changed the bike light market. Now with a high efficiency CREE XM-L LED"

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ronf119 (Jul 13, 2012)

I ended up per MRMOLE suggestion with the gloworm x2. I'm quite new to bike riding and due to work and family, I can only ride at night. I ride on bike trails that pretty much are surrounded by trees and are pitch black. So I wanted a nice bright wide light when i'm riding alone. I decided to also order the Magicshine MJ-808E for the helmet as I wanted to see left and right and didn't want to depend only on the bar light. 

While I did go over my top end budget, I'm very happy overall with the setup and actually for most of my rides, I can leave both lights on medium to increase battery life. I still have to play around with them and may swap the lights position.If you want to keep around $150, I would probably suggest (2) 808E with one on a wide angle lens. You will still have plenty of light. I did ride with each one separately before the combination so I have a pretty good feel of the limits of each light

I often ride with my cousin and he uses (2) Planet Bike Blaze lights and my single Magicshine even on medium is brighter than both of his lights combined.

As for price. Action Led offers 20% offer with a discount code found on his site


----------



## ronf119 (Jul 13, 2012)

The 808 uses a P7 led while the 808E uses a T6 led which is newer, slightly brighter and slightly more efficient.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Xtyling said:


> So what did you end up getting?
> 
> And what's the difference between the MJ-808 vs MJ-808E other than $10.00? I see that the 808E claims 1000 lumen, and the 808 only 900, but from the descriptions they both claim using: "The second generation of the light that forever changed the bike light market. Now with a high efficiency CREE XM-L LED"
> 
> Thanks. :thumbsup:


Thanks for pointing out the error in our MJ-808 listing. Got to watch out for that copy and paste. It will get you in trouble.
The MJ-808E with it's XM-L LED is about 10-15% brighter while using the same amount of energy. (the run time stays the same)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

ronf119 said:


> I ended up per MRMOLE suggestion with the gloworm x2. I'm quite new to bike riding and due to work and family, I can only ride at night. I ride on bike trails that pretty much are surrounded by trees and are pitch black. So I wanted a nice bright wide light when i'm riding alone. I decided to also order the Magicshine MJ-808E for the helmet as I wanted to see left and right and didn't want to depend only on the bar light.
> 
> Nice choice! I almost didn't point out the X2 since it put you over budget, but it was such a good deal. I guess you thought so too. Enjoy your lights.
> Mole


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Thanks for pointing out the error in our MJ-808 listing. Got to watch out for that copy and paste. It will get you in trouble.
> The MJ-808E with it's XM-L LED is about 10-15% brighter while using the same amount of energy. (the run time stays the same)


I thought so... good you made the correction. I just can't make up my mind...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ronf119 said:


> ....I ended up per MRMOLE suggestion with the gloworm x2. I'm quite new to bike riding and due to work and family, I can only ride at night. I ride on bike trails that pretty much are surrounded by trees and are pitch black. So I wanted a nice bright wide light when i'm riding alone. I decided to also order the Magicshine MJ-808E for the helmet as I wanted to see left and right and didn't want to depend only on the bar light. ...


You won't be sorry. The two work very well together in combo. The first time I used the X2 with a 808E on the helmet I thought the combined output was out of this world. Like you said, you can easily run these lights on mid-mode and still have all the light you need for even longer extended riding ( if you're into that kind of thing.  )



Action LED Lights said:


> Thanks for pointing out the error in our MJ-808 listing. Got to watch out for that copy and paste. It will get you in trouble.
> The MJ-808E with it's* XM-L LED is about 10-15% brighter *while using the same amount of energy. (the run time stays the same)


I think you might be under stating the differences. I would think it more like 20-25% more. With emitters set-up in this output range ( 600 to 750 lumen ) the difference between the P-7 C bin and XL-M T-6 is very, very noticeable. Of course a lot of that difference is not just because of the higher lumen output of the emitter but the beam pattern differences due to optical changes of the emitters themselves. Throw in better batteries , better drivers, better optics/reflectors, better heat sinking and changes can be significant.


----------



## ronf119 (Jul 13, 2012)

Xtyling said:


> I thought so... good you made the correction. I just can't make up my mind...


If the difficulty is trying to decide if $10 difference is worth it between the 808 and the 808e, I'd say yes. And technically, its $8 when you factor in the discount.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I ride with guys who use the 808 XMLs and I have the P-7s, really, the difference isn't that great to me.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I ride with guys who use the 808 XMLs and I have the P-7s, really, the difference isn't that great to me.


What's up TiGeo! Glad to hear someone still using the 808 P-7s. Nothing wrong with the P-7's. They still get the job done.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

My P-7s are stupid bright. Right now, action-led has 20% off Magicshine 808s (P-7s). You can get a 2 light set with a helmet mount delivered for ~$135. That is a great deal.


----------



## Mds2004 (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn this thread. I'm new to night riding but because of this thread I just purchased two Gloworm X2, two MJ808E, and two MJ828 tail lights for the wife and I. It just gets too hot to ride in the day with all these 100+ degree days. Now we have no excuse not to ride to the trails


----------



## ronf119 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mds2004 said:


> Damn this thread. I'm new to night riding but because of this thread I just purchased two Gloworm X2, two MJ808E, and two MJ828 tail lights for the wife and I. It just gets too hot to ride in the day with all these 100+ degree days. Now we have no excuse not to ride to the trails


almost same setup I went with. I ended up purchasing the serfas usl-tl60 for my taillight. I wanted a self contained unit and I like how I can charge with a usb cord


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> The MJ-808E with it's XM-L LED is about 10-15% brighter while using the same amount of energy. (the run time stays the same)


 When I first read this my thoughts were that it seems like a greater difference to my eyes (more like the P7 40 lux/xml 63 lux readings measured by mtbr), but after reading this several times it sounds more like your saying the xml produces 10-15% more light per unit of energy. Are you referring to overall light production of emitter effeciency?

Also I noticed some other poster's not being able to tell much difference between the 
P7 and xml where I can easily tell the difference (my 808e is brighter on the med setting than my P7 on high). Do you know if the new P7 Magicshine emitters are upgraded over my 2 year old lighthead? It may just be that I'm a light junkie and every little improvement is a big deal to me. Last Friday I did a P7 ride (808 helmet, Titan with wide angle lens bar), and even with my bad eyes I had no problem doing single trak with this setup.

Mole


----------



## sillywantos (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm also in the market for a light set up. I'm looking at the gemini Titan P7 with wide angle lens for my handle bar set up. But still looking around for a helmet light. What do you think of this for a helmet light? Lezyne LED Macro Drive Lights 100098782 at CambriaBike.com

Do you guys use lights with external battery packs for your helmet? I'm thinking a self contained helmet light would be best.

I went on my first night ride last weekend. 2 of my friends had a Titan P7 on their bars, and a self contained light on their helmets. All I can say is wow, they were lighting up the way no problem! We rode 10 miles in about 2 hours. One the most entertaining rides I've been on!


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

could anyone please tell me if this Titan P7 is a thrower, or a flood light. It would be my 1st light, I prefer flood. It is 4 modes? About 750 lumens? 4 hour runtime. Anyone sell me on this light, please?

thanks!

patrick


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

As for price. Action Led offers 20% offer with a discount code found on his site




is this expired, or still available? thanks...


----------



## dbfire (Feb 25, 2012)

saypat said:


> As for price. Action Led offers 20% offer with a discount code found on his site
> 
> is this expired, or still available? thanks...


I was just looking for this also.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

saypat said:


> As for price. Action Led offers 20% offer with a discount code found on his site
> 
> is this expired, or still available? thanks...


Unfortunately that discount expired 8/31. It was a great deal for the current Gemini models but never applied to the P-7 closeout.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

saypat said:


> could anyone please tell me if this Titan P7 is a thrower, or a flood light. It would be my 1st light, I prefer flood. It is 4 modes? About 750 lumens? 4 hour runtime. Anyone sell me on this light, please?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> patrick


While the Titan has a wider beam than a Magicshine 808/808e I would still consider it a thrower. For 4 dollars you can add a action wide angle lens which gives it a nice flood pattern without cutting down the throw or brightness much (this is how I run mine). 4 modes, yes, l-m-h + flash, non adsjustable. 750 lumens, like every other light thats an exagerated claim. This is one of the more powerful P-7 lights but probably more like 5-600 actual lumens. 4 hour runtime on high - yes. I'm not going to try to sell you on the Titan without knowing a little more on how you plan to use the light. I will say that even though I have newer more powerfull lights unless I'm going offroad this is usually the light I run for every day use. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.
Mole


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

*Titan P7?*



MRMOLE said:


> While the Titan has a wider beam than a Magicshine 808/808e I would still consider it a thrower. For 4 dollars you can add a action wide angle lens which gives it a nice flood pattern without cutting down the throw or brightness much (this is how I run mine). 4 modes, yes, l-m-h + flash, non adsjustable. 750 lumens, like every other light thats an exagerated claim. This is one of the more powerful P-7 lights but probably more like 5-600 actual lumens. 4 hour runtime on high - yes. I'm not going to try to sell you on the Titan without knowing a little more on how you plan to use the light. I will say that even though I have newer more powerfull lights unless I'm going offroad this is usually the light I run for every day use. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.
> Mole


thank you sir for your reply, very informative. I am a flashaholic and just love lights! This is a great entry light I feel, although Im considering the Gloworm X2 as I like quality, and I like to play with lots of modes ") The light is rated at 900 lumens and u estimate 500-600? That's discouraging to me. I was reading that maybe 'we' can subtract %25 off the top of rated lumens to get a more accurate number? I don't know. Maybe u are estimating after installing the flood lens?
I have considered the good deal on the 808E as well. I have also considered buying the head only of the MJ-872 for $40 off Ebay and then purchasing a battery and charger. Total cost that way about <$90. But this light is way bright at 1600 lumens and not sure I could use it here in the city without people throwing garbage at me. Still, it's a steal! So many choices. And now those Xeccons!

thanks again and hope others chime in as well...

patrick


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Patrick,
Now that I have a litle more information I feel a little better about making a recomendation. I've seen power measurements (in LUX instead of lumens) on all the lights you mentioned with the exception of the Titan which I estimated.

Titan P-7 50 lux (estimated)

MS 808e 62 lux

MS 872 105 lux

Gloworm 126 lux

The one situation where I don't think the Titan would be adequate would be city riding, where it might not make enough power to be visable to other drivers in a sea of car lights. I really think you should get the Gloworm. I know it makes more power than the 872 but from what I've read the top spill on this light is very well controlled so you can use more power (and be more visable) without having things thrown at you.
Mole


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Mole. Thanks again. I tried to find a lux to lumen conversion program but that is another story, I'll just take your word for it. Yes, the Gloworm is appealing but at twice the price of the others and then some. Just buying one of everything would be a solution. I was attempting that with flashlights ") What is it with LIGHT anyway?
I'll find, and purchase, something soon as the research is dogging me. I need to play. If I could have gotten the Gloworm at the pre-order price I wouldn't have a dilemma. Thanks again for all your help Mole. Question for ya: who is the king of the single XM-L spot light challenge?

whoops, I cannot post the link to the answer as i don't have 10 posts yet....

patrick


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

I have the 808e and just ordered the Titan P7 as a second light. I went with the titan over another magicshine due to the longer run time. I don't have the Titan in yet to compare, but the 808e puts out plenty of light as a single source for the trails I ride. Coming from an older Jet HID - I have to say technology is amazing. Same amount of light, same run time, 1/3 weight, 1/4 the price.

I ordered from Action-Led-Lights.com and they were excellent. Both orders shipped within an hour or 2 of me placing the order, and the price was great.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

saypat said:


> I tried to find a lux to lumen conversion program but that is another story, I'll just take your word for it.


There is no conversion factor of Lux to Lumen, they are measuring two different light characteristics. Lux is light per unit of area, Lumen is total output of a light source. ie. a 500 Lumen spotlight will have a higher Lux value than a 1000 Lumen flood light.

Lumen or Lux values, by their self, are no enough measure of the beam quality quality or useability of a light.


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

TechniKal said:


> I have the 808e and just ordered the Titan P7 as a second light. I went with the titan over another magicshine due to the longer run time. I don't have the Titan in yet to compare, but the 808e puts out plenty of light as a single source for the trails I ride. Coming from an older Jet HID - I have to say technology is amazing. Same amount of light, same run time, 1/3 weight, 1/4 the price.
> 
> I ordered from Action-Led-Lights.com and they were excellent. Both orders shipped within an hour or 2 of me placing the order, and the price was great.


Please let us know about your Titan when u receive it and compare with the Magicshine.

I have been very happy with my communications with Jim at Action-Led and would be happy to buy from him...

patrick

can someone tell me what percentage the H, M, and L modes are at? Or the M, and L anyway? Thanks.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

The Gemini came in today - again amazing shipping speed from action-led-lights. Brief observations after playing with it around the neigborhood.

- brightness is very much comparable to the 808e. There may be a measurable difference, but on the bike it's not very noticable to me. Both are plenty bright to use as a single light source on the singletrack I ride.

- the gemini produces a whiter light compared to the 808e - which is a bit more yellow. The beam pattern seems to be a bit more consistent on the gemini, but not a major difference.

-I'd give build quality edge to the 808e. Both lights seem to have similar construction. The 808e's wiring feels a bit thicker and the battery is better encased. The gemini's mount has a very slight amount of side to side play(mount to light - not mount to bar). I checked the screw holding the mount and it's tight. Doesn't seem to affect use - but the same issue doesn't exist on the 808e.

- the controls on the magicshine make more sense to me. It turns on in 'high' and you can turn it off by holding the button for 2 seconds. The gemini turns on in low - you have to cycle to get to 'high' - which is what I'd always use. To turn it off, you have to hold the button to get to the 'strobe' setting, let it strobe a couple of times and then it turns off.

- Gemini's helmet mount is more compact, and 'flares' at the bottom - which makes it more stable than the magicshine as it holds the o-ring better. 


so basically, it's a toss up. If you want a whiter light with longer run times and a better helmet mount, get the gemini. If you want a more neutral light with more sensible controls, get the magicshine. Or get both like I did


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey TechniKal, thanks for this. It really helps me out. Add some pics and or a video and you'ld be in business ") I think you did right in getting both of them, I can't decide. Did you know Jim offers a remote with the 808E? I would like that.

thanks again,
patrick


----------



## sillywantos (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the review and comparison. 

Looks like the 808E is on sale at Action Led and is similarly priced to the Gemini Titan P7. What concerns me is the slight side to side play on the Titan. I will be riding rocky trails at night so a very stable light is ideal. But, I will have a helmet light and handle bar light, so I don't think the slight play will be a deal breaker when considering the Titan.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll try to take some photos tonight to compare beams.

On the mount play - it's something you could eliminate with a bit of tinkering, but I haven't messed with it yet. I want to try it on the trail first and see if it's an issue. If it is, I'll probably look to exchange the gemini for another magicshine. I really like the idea of longer run time, but there's not enough difference in the lights otherwise to deal with any issues.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I checked my Titan and it has a little play also. It looks like all it will require is a thin washer or shim. I've had this light for a couple of months and I can't say I've ever noticed any movement while riding but the next time I'm out with it I'll pay closer attention and see if I can detect any movement.
Mole


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry - no chance to pull out the camera equipment for photos tonight - but I was able to get in a decent trail ride. I ran the 808e on my helmet and the gemini on my bar (using the wide angle lense).

I bought my first bike light in 1998 - a 10w halogen Performance house brand that had about a 75 minute runtime. This is the first time I've ridden with 2 quality lights, though. All I can say is 'wow'. I was able to aim the bar light low to light up directly in front of me, and the helmet light was set up a few degrees higher than usual, which provided better view down the trail. It was awesome. I didn't think a bar light would make that much of a difference.

I did not notice any mount movement during the ride. I was concerned that I'd be bothered by the different light tints, but it wasn't really noticable on the trail. I'll experiement and try the gemini on the helmet with the 808e on the bars later this week.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I unscrewed the mount from the lighthead, added a small washer between the mount and lighthead and screwed it back together, no more play. 30 sec fix!
Mole


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

Some pics. Not the best place to test a light, but the objective is to show how similar the lights are. I think you can find more trail appropriate beam shots for both lights elsewhere on this site.

The lights are ~ 20 feet from the garage door in the beam photos. Magicshine on the right, Gemini on the left.


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

I think I'll keep my setup as is. It gives me an option for a slightly brighter light, and an option for longer run time. 

The biggest complaint I have on the magicshine is the front exiting cable. The biggest complaint on the Gemini is the controls are illogical. Otherwise they are pretty much the same.


----------



## saypat (Sep 4, 2012)

THANKS Technikal! Are the settings on the last (2) pictures on 'high'? And does the Gemini in the last picture have the wide angle lens in it (sure looks like it). Or is the Gemini more of a flood anyway? Appreciate this. I prefer the beam and tint of the Gemini and these are just as u described earlier in your description. I'm thinking of going with the Gloworm ")


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

All photos are using the same setting, and the lights are all in high. I took the wide angle lens out for the compare - it's using the normal spot lens.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's a few thoughts for those comparing the 808E and Gemini P7:

I just went for my first ride last night with two Magicshine 808E's and couldn't be happier. One on the bar with wide angle and remote switch, one on the head with tail switch.

I mounted one on the Gemini headband and used a climbing helmet. This is a much nicer headband than the one I got with the 808E, as it's thicker and has a mounting area for the battery. (I'm using a 2 cell battery here, to keep the weight down). A good headband was important, as I want to use this system in the winter for skiing.

I will also say the light button cycles are perfect, and far better than the old 808 or the P7. (I don't want anything to do with the strobe setting for normal use.)

My experience with Action-LED was also excellent. In fact, I ordered these on labor day as a reward for working on labor day. I wasn't the only one working on labor day--Action LED packed and put it in the USPS system that day!

Now, all I can think of is planning my next night ride.....


----------



## TechniKal (Mar 18, 2004)

I ended up with 2 Geminis. I use the wide angle lens on the bar mount and normal lens on the helmet. On singletrack around here, it's hard to imagine needing more light. The bar light provides a 20' wide swath for everything directly in front of me. The helmet light provides great light as far down the trail as I'm looking. It's rare to have more than 50' or so of trail before a turn or elevation change around here, so having much more light that this would be a waste of battery.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I picked up another Titan closeout last week so I no longer have to use the geoman battery with my newer Gemini lights. I haven't got a chance to try the two titans together on the trail yet but I did a couple of canal rides with both on the bars (1 spot + 1 w/wide angle lens) and I liked this set-up. I ran the flood on med and the spot on high which gave me an excellent smooth beam out to the max throw of the lights. Even the unusual beam power sequence worked well for this application since I could cut the power for oncoming traffic from high to low on the spot with only one punch on the button and the top spill of the wide angle lens equiped light is so controlled you shouldn't offend other cyclists or pedestrians. I used the 4 cell battery with a Y-cable and it provided more than enough run time for my typical 20-30 mile after work rides only changing color for the last couple of miles. The only thing I don't think I'll ever get used to is having to cycle through the flash mode to turn the light off.
Mole


----------

